# Dyne, Ninja, Garglamek, Yuki. My babies and their stories



## Kitten8713 (Nov 14, 2009)

I will be posting pictures later. As soon as they are off my phone. But here is the intro to my babies, and their origin stories. 


Dyne: (pronounced dina, as in alice in wonderland) Lets see, I got dyne when I was 16 (Im 21 now) I had just visited a very large city about two hours away from my home and stopped at loves to get gas. I spy a little kid whos mom had just bought this thing ( and yes I mean thing she didnt look like a cat at first) a can of kitty food. She was missing hair and burned badly. The childs mom told him to stay away for fear that the cat was really sick and could pass something to their animals. So I creeped up and talked to the little child who was crying and told him not to worry. At that moment dyne ran off, towards some 8 foot wood fencing, she was feral. She started to climb and so did I, grabbing her, losing her once, chasing her back down and toted her safely back to my car. Her claws were mean but as soon as I put her down in my car with the kitty food she was happy. She was in sore shape, her tail was visibly broken, and had already healed from a previous break. About half her hair was missing and she had such bad burns on her paws and skin it was painful for her to walk. But as with most babies with some care and love she was a happy kitten. Dyne is now about 5 years old, and very happy. She is a grey kitty, (part russian blue i think, but mostly mutt like I like them)

Ninja Kamakaze: This was probably one of the strangest cats I had ever adopted. My friend of many years who worked at a vet called me saying there was this kitten that was going to be put down if taken to the pound. It was a kitten her co-worker had adopted. I asked why but my friend felt it better to show me. So she brings over this tiny long haired tabby cat in a carrier. So I ask again " what is so wrong with this cat?" She explained her co-worker had just had a child and couldnt take her, and she personally couldnt either. That explained very little till I went and opened the cat carrier. As soon as the door was open, claws and vengeance flew at me. This cat was just plain mean. She attacked me very badly leaving me with multiple cuts and scratches. I turned to my friend and assured her within a month she would be the nicest kitty in the world. ( but I was wrong it took three months lol) Over and over many times I would hold the kitten, forcefully, telling her I love her and sweet talking her while braving the claws and teeth. Over time holding her was more possible, and petting her was an ability that I now I had. The strangest thing, about three months in with what I call cat conditioning ( I dont know if that is even a term, but its what I call it when you make a cat adoptable or acceptable within a home) I found that singing to this cat was the best medicine. If I would hum she would purr, and singing caused her to cuddle. So I sang, all the time, (which Im sure my roomates at the time were sick of hearing the horrible singing voice I was equipped with) and eventually, she was a good kitty. She is still the most violent cat I have, causing trouble from time to time. You could be petting her then the next moment something in her eyes would pop and it would be on like donkey kong. She is about two years old now, lean, healthy, and still a tad bit mean. But for the most part she sleeps with me, cuddles me, bites me (lol). And the best part about ninja, is if I ever cry she runs to me instantly and starts licking away tears. ( I think that part is adorable).

Garglamek pants rancor: ( Gar-Gla-Meck) (its from south park, and I let my boyfriend name her so I dont know, dont ask, her name just is lol) This is my oddball. My cousins used to run a cat rescue shelter. With the loss of my half wolf dog (which was the best with kitties too
) I was devastated and asked my cousins to call me as soon as the strangest animal in need of love came in. IT was about a month or so before they called. They said they had a very special kitty that would need special attention throughout life. So I went over and asked to see this cat. They called out for peggy, I could already guess what was wrong. This tiny kitten comes around a corner, limping horribly and whining. Upon closer inspection you could tell she had all four legs, but only three paws. When she was inside her mother the umbilical cord wrapped around her foot causing it to barely develop. When she was born in was hanging by a thread so my cousin just popped off the foot and left the stump to heal (which worked quite nicely). I was careful with her at first, always worried, she had barely any callus on the stump and the bone was nearly visible. After a few months and failed treatments the callus formed nicely. But this cat in the end needed no special attention, as a matter of fact she is my fastest, most agile, most athletic cat I have of the four cats I currently call my babies. She is a calico, tabby and something mix, extremely energetic and loving. She beats up all my other cats in fact (not to badly, as in play beats them up).

Yuki (you-key): Yuki honestly, was just unloved and forgotten by his previous owner. My friend is a realtor and called me when she found a cat in a renter house. She couldnt locate the owner. This kitty was locked inside, in the summer in a house with no electricity. About 90 degrees INSIDE. No food or water...for a week. (I was and still am a bit furious) She said she needed a home for him, I was not expecting to adopt him, just find him a nice home through my cousins rescue shelter. As the story ended up unraveling of why this cat was abandoned like this I started to feel more and more for him. Basically what had happened was a boyfriend and a girlfriend split up, leaving the house, she moved to a new apartment with her JUST adopted kitten leaving yuki behind for her ex to take care of. So the ex tosses him in his old house with nothing. She had requested to see the cat at a later time to make sure he was okay, the ex lied and said he had been staying with him at his friends, she had come over and seen this and felt okay with it. But all he really did was go get the cat, show her and toss him back in. After finally contacting the girl she refused to believe that this was her cat. She refused to see him until we pretty much forced her. Sure enough this was her cat (named mr kitty kitty previously) but she said " I just adopted a new kitten, and this kitten doesnt like him, so take him to the pound". SO basically the cat she had for over a year, loved him and took care of him, but was replaced by a smaller cuter kitty. (okay im still really furious, how does one just forget their other responsibilities just cause one cat doesnt like the other she made a commitment to him when she adopted him! and just left him out like that for others to deal with). So my friend took him home, wanting to adopt him herself, but her male cats were large and extremely mean to him. So I told her I would take him, fatten him up since he was to skinny, get rid of his fleas and find him a loving home. So she drops off this neutered and already declawed kitty. ( really upset he doesnt have claws, poor baby, he already has arthritis cause of it.) Strangest thing tho, he has no papers but he is a pure bred cat it seems. Pure white turkish angora. Softest cat I have ever laid hands on. Needless to say he was scared, he still is very skittish. But the largest and most docile cat I have today. I named him yuki, the japanese word for snow and a common japanese name. 

And these are my babies. ^_^


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww.. Such nice stories! You're such a sweetheart to take in all these needy kitties and take care of them so well. I hate people like Yuki's prevous owner. I am so glad Yuki was lucky and came across you. Poor guy did nothing to deserve the kind of treatment he got with previous owners. My friend lives in a condo complex and they had a similar thing happen recently. A couple split up and moved out, just dumping their cat outside. Poor guy looks so lost, and he is the sweetest too. My friend feeds him and all, but it's not as good as having his own home and a warm lap =( ..so mad at those kinds of people. But so glad to hear of a happy ending to one of those stories!  
You're a wonderful person for taking the time and effort to help "difficult" kitties. Thank you for all of them :luv


----------

